# Lloyds TSB motor ins



## GTR Jon (Mar 15, 2006)

Just got a quote while i was on internet banking for my R32 GTR which will be arriving next month. I didnt really expect to get a quote but gave it a try anyway.
Im pretty amazed tbh.
I am 26 with 5 yrs ncb and providing the car is fitted with a tracker i got a quote for £749.70 comprehensive with £200 excess :smokin: 
Certainly not bad at all.


----------

